# New to fancy mice



## cstoudt1973 (Dec 17, 2012)

My name is Christie and I am from PA. I am new to the world of fancy mice. I am very intrigued by cute little mice and want to learn more about them.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome Christie


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome! I'm in PA too!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! You are very lucky! Within several hours of anywhere in PA there are great mouse breeders! Hi from Baltimore!


----------

